# Future of the Eldar?



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

I've always gotten the impression up to now that the Eldar are a dying race, which I suppose is technically true, but having read the recent fluff pieces in the last couple of WDs regarding the Harlequins, I'm beginning to think this may not be true for much longer. 

Unknown to the wider Eldar, Cegorach the Laughing God lives, and has a plan to restore the Eldar and defeat Slaanesh. The Harlequins, seemingly, are the tools through which he will achieve this. Considering we also know that the goddess Isha is trapped in the Garden of Nurgle, which means rescue is possible, and Ynnead, the Eldar god of the dead, is growing within the infinity circuit, does the future of the Eldar look less bleak than it has up until now? Or is this just more talk of an Endtimes like we've seen in recent other books, but will ultimately lead nowhere because of the stagnated timeline?


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

I think it'll be what it always was - open to interpretation. 

Lots of stuff goes on in the 40k universe, but the overall plots and arcs of each race barely advance (compared to say, WHFB).

I think the points you've mentioned give the Eldar a good, positive fluff future, as opposed to the slow march into extinction.

Some sort of assault into the warp would make a great expansion, scenery rules, random demonic appearances, Old God's intervening etc. It'd also be refreshing from the repetitive 'Here comes another chaos crusade' that we've been experiencing over the last forever.
I mean, there's these demon stronghold worlds.... let's attack them for a change!

I can't help but draw some parallels between Ynnead and the Void Dragon - simmering away behind the scenes, as well. A showdown, perhaps?


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

Cant help but think the Eldar is up for a terrible disappointment. Hope is after all the cruelest poison, when its snatched away at the last moment. And tzeentch exults in feeding false hope to the victims of his schemes.


----------



## Tezdal (Dec 6, 2010)

Don't all the eldar have to die first for Ynnead to be born though?


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Tezdal said:


> Don't all the eldar have to die first for Ynnead to be born though?


That's what they believe. They also believe that the Laughing God is dead as well, which is untrue.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

I think the eldar have the means to endure far longer than is implied anyway. They've survived ten thousand years after having the heart of their empire literally ripped out and devoured. 

But between all four varying types of eldar faction, they've held on to the present setting. 


My guess is that when crunch time finally comes, It will either leave Slaanesh on top of the Chaos pantheon, or gone forever. I'm more inclined to believe the former myself, however there are a number of outside factors (think tyranid and necron) that could influence this in almost any direction.


----------



## piemelke (Oct 13, 2010)

after reading valedor I also got the impression things are not looking too bad for the eldar


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

The Eldar funneling the Necrons and Tyranids into the Warp for example?

also, Where is Eldred at nowadays. Do you think he could guide the Eldar from within wherever he may be in the warp?


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

I reckon the eldar should settle down in an area of the galaxy they'll never return to normal if they are splintered so much.


----------



## el_machinae (Nov 17, 2014)

What makes you think the Harlequin plan is grand enough to save the Eldar? It seems like they don't really do all that much, in a cosmic sense.


----------



## Creon (Mar 5, 2009)

And remember, We have never gotten a good handle on how many Exodites truly exist, the Craftworld and Commoraugh Eldar may not even know.


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

el_machinae said:


> What makes you think the Harlequin plan is grand enough to save the Eldar? It seems like they don't really do all that much, in a cosmic sense.


This is the same universe where the merciless 4 great gods of chaos have allowed one man 13 failures. Lazy recruitment.

Fairly certain the Harlies can have a few bites at the apple of hope


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

I like the hope they are giving the eldar, before hand it was to certain and nothing is certain in the 40k galaxy.


----------



## Uveron (Jun 11, 2011)

Orochi said:


> This is the same universe where the merciless 4 great gods of chaos have allowed one man 13 failures. Lazy recruitment.


One man has had 12 successes, its just a shame the 40K background is written using the 'Secret Orders' rules.


----------



## el_machinae (Nov 17, 2014)

What fluff am I missing? Where is it implied that there's some larger plan that the Harlequins are part of?


----------



## Reaper45 (Jun 21, 2011)

el_machinae said:


> What fluff am I missing? Where is it implied that there's some larger plan that the Harlequins are part of?


Novel Valedor, it was a book released with the apoc expansion that featured DE and Eldar. There's a section in the book where the Harlequins perform the dance without end but instead of it going the normal way the last act has a new ending, (Ironic for a dance without end huh?)

Basically it implies that the laughing god is distracting slaanesh and is able to save eldar souls from her, meaning that there's a slim chance that slaanesh could lose her influence over the eldar giving them the chance to come back.

The ending of the book also implies that there's is a possible future the eldar are on now.

40K is about the death of allot of civilizations, but as history proves things do rise from the ashes, so exactly what the chance entails is best guess.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

There is also new fluff emerging that the Laughing God has a plan that could destroy Slaanesh. There's a book in the Black Library may hold the key to this.


----------

